
What happens when you wring out a washcloth in space [video] - morphics
http://boingboing.net/2013/04/18/what-happens-when-you-wring-ou.html
======
jere
A similar phenomenon makes it dangerous to sleep without proper ventilation:

>It is important that crew accommodations be well ventilated; otherwise,
astronauts can wake up oxygen-deprived and gasping for air, because a bubble
of their own exhaled carbon dioxide has formed around their heads.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station#Cre...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station#Crew_activities)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
My first thought on reading "crew quarters must be well ventilated" was -
like, opening the windows?

Then I remembered.

Luckily I am not on safety critical work for NASA

~~~
Zecc
When I read "It is important that crew accommodations be well ventilated;
otherwise, astronauts can wake up ..." my mind completed with "asphyxiating in
a vacuum".

------
eridius
I thought just watching the microphone float in front of him was interesting
enough. I was totally not prepared for the awesomeness of the wrung-out
washcloth.

~~~
sksksk
I always wonder, if you spend a length of time in space, you must get used to
being able to leave an object in mid air, go do something, and go back and
pick it up later.

When astronauts come back to earth, do they have some adjusting period where
they keep dropping items on the floor because they forget about gravity?

~~~
NegativeK
Every time I watch one of those videos, I imagine how annoying it must be to
not be able to release something with zero drift.

If I'm ever allowed to be a space tourist, I suspect I'd spend hours just
trying to get something to stop drifting relative to the cabin. And then play
with water.

~~~
mitchty
My first reaction was similar. I started thinking of all the things in life
that would be easier to just go, hmm I'll stick this tool here in mid air,
space, whatever, and this can go here, etc... But alas, I'll likely never get
to experience it.

------
robotmay
Chris Hadfield's videos and photos from this expedition have been really
interesting; his interactions with the public are great and he's answering a
lot of fun questions.

~~~
zalew
yeah, his Google+ feed is amazing. all this expeditions are very expensive and
serious, and meanwhile he's like "hey, lets make it fun for everybody down
there who's curious. oh hai from space, here's a photo of your city and cool
tricks with no gravity".

~~~
kaybe
huh. let me cite a speech I heard recently (celebration of 10 years of
columbus module in space).. (approximately, it's from my mind) ..

"The ISS hat two mission objectives, (I) to bring the international community
together for collaboration and friendship - this has been accomplished very
well, and (II) to do some meaningful science up there, which has not been
accomplished at all as of yet. Thus, it's your job to invent meaningful
experiments to make the ISS more than a toy." (in the direction of the present
students, not the Columbus module team)

What do we learn from this? They need and want input, and they need
justification for the expense. The stuff shown here is thus entirely within
the official line of the ISS teams.

~~~
noselasd
Well, there's a lot of science done at the ISS.

They're usually running between 100-150 "experiments" at any given time. Most
of these do meaningful science. As we all should know, research and science
doesn't always lead to something tangible though, but even in the cases it
doesn't, it tells a lesson.

Wikipedia lists some of them,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_research_on_the_Inte...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_research_on_the_International_Space_Station),
and just few weeks ago, results from the AMS
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_Magnetic_Spectrometer>) provided some of
the most tangible measures we have of dark matter.

~~~
TeMPOraL
RE ISS and dark matter, I just accidentally stumbled into this:

<http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=5736>

------
kvprashant
There were so many wires and electronics in the background and the water was
floating everywhere! Nothing to worry?

~~~
ygra
Someone in the comments on that site posted the following video that details
how they clean up spills:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hj3GnPRsJ4>

In short: Tissues of various sizes which can then be hanged somewhere and
evaporate the water.

~~~
ryalfalpha
Today I learned the ISS has baby-wipes aboard it.

~~~
belorn
I was really suprised to see them in the original package. One would think
they had applied some form of vacuum sealed pressured bag or something to
minimize space, or had special designed wipes with material that’s light
weight.

I guess not everything up there is special space stuff. Some of it is just the
same stuff as in the local Grocery store.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Reminds me of that famous anecdote where NASA invested a million in developing
a pen that could write in zero G, while the Russians used a pencil.

~~~
jcl
A fictional anecdote, FWIW:

<http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/spacepen.asp>

------
josephlord
Very cool. One quibble with the title. This is what happens in zero G, I'd
love to see the behaviour in space (outside the capsule) too. Does anyone know
off the top of their head the state/behaviour of water in the low temperature
and low pressure of space?

My prediction for the Zero G experiment was that that it would spray in all
directions. [Partial spoiler] I was wrong because I forgot about a critical
behaviour of water.

~~~
claudius
The phase diagram[0] for water suggests that it will be frozen at 0 Pa and
anything less than 200 K, so it will likely form small ice crystals on the
cloth. Then trying to wring out the frozen cloth could prove interesting,
though.

[0] <http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/water/phase.html>

~~~
4ad
The water won't have less than 200K when you start the experiment though (else
you won't have a wet cloth but a frozen cloth), so all the water will boil off
almost instantly.

~~~
spinonethird
It would start boiling but this very fact would _very_ quickly cool it off to
freezing point: water has a very high heat of vaporization.

~~~
4ad
~72% of the initial water would freeze as ice.

Phase #1, water cooling and boiling:

    
    
        mc dT = λv dm
    
        dT = λv/(mc) dm | ∫
    
        Tƒ - T₀ = λv/c ∫ (dm/m) 
            = λv/c (ln mƒ' - ln m₀) =
            = λv/c ln (mƒ'/m₀)
    
        ln (mƒ'/m₀) = c/λv (Tƒ - T₀)
    
        mƒ'/ m₀ = exp[c/λv (Tƒ - T₀)]
    
        mƒ'/m₀ = exp[ 4192J/(kg K) * 1/(2257 * 10^3J/kg) * (-100K)] =
            = exp[ -4192/2257 * 10^-3 * 10^2 ] = 
            = exp[ -4192/2257 * 10^-1 ] ≈
            ≈ 83%.
    

Phase #2, water freezing, remaining water still boiling:

    
    
        mƒ = mƒ' - mv
    
        |Qced| = Qabs
    
        mƒ λc = mv λv
    
        mƒ = λv/λc mv
    
        mƒ = λv/λc (mƒ' - mƒ) = λv/λc mƒ' - λv/λc mƒ
    
        mƒ (1 + λv/λc) = λv/λc mƒ'
    
        mƒ = λc/(λc + λv) * λv/λc mƒ' =
            = λv/(λc + λv) mƒ'
    
        mƒ/m₀ = 2257kJ/kg * 1/(2257kJ/kg + 335kJ/kg) * 0.83 ≈
            ≈ 2257/2592 * 0.83 ≈
            ≈ 72%

~~~
kvprashant
Well that escalated quickly!

------
dbbolton
A bit off topic, but I really feel like this type of "article" adds absolutely
nothing to the video. I'd prefer to be linked directly to the video rather
than give away a pageview to an entity that isn't even producing its own
content.

~~~
eridius
I disagree. I don't typically watch a video linked on the internet unless I
know what it's going to be about. The article let me evaluate the content of
the video to determine that I wanted to go ahead and hit play.

~~~
dbbolton
With some videos, a bit of context is helpful, but I don't think it was in
this case; the text didn't give us much more info than the title. I think
Chris Hadfield's videos with the CSA are pretty well-known by now (I have seen
several on HN, Reddit, etc.), so I think people would know what they were
getting into without the article if the title had been a bit more specific.
Granted, with HN's char limit, that isn't always possible.

------
lifeisstillgood
I did a talk yesterday with one of those headset radio mics, and all through
that video I kept thinking "I want a floating microphone next time".

No matter what you say, a floating microphone will hold the audience :-)

~~~
sjh
I wonder whether, after he returns to Earth, Cmdr Hadfield will expect things
to hang in the air for him; looks habit-forming.

~~~
nooneelse
That, and I wonder if he will get bummed out looking at something on a really
high shelf, or a cobweb up in an unreachable corner. The old muscle memory
quickly telling him how much force to kick off from the floor with to get
there. And then his higher brain realizing that he is stuck to the floor. Like
a 3-d prisoner forever trapped in Flatland.

------
lucb1e
Upon opening this page, some Kinja registration appeared, suggesting the
username Luc0895. My first name is Luc, so I'm extremely curious as to how it
knew this. I'm not logged in to io9 nor another Gawker website as far as I
know. Anyone else had this?

~~~
dspillett
Are they using some form of integration API such as that offered by facebook
or G+ for the exchange of comments and likes/+1s?

~~~
lucb1e
That's what I'm wondering about, I was never asked for permission to share
details with io9. Perhaps a few years ago on another Gawker site, but how
would they link me? I wasn't using the same IP or browser or anything.

I am logged in to Google+, so that might be it, but it only accepts cookies
strictly from accounts.google.com and plus.google.com, for example
api.google.com or google.com itself does not work (cookies are removed as soon
as all tabs of that website are closed).

------
guybrushT
Q. What is this video about?

A. Its about: Magic. \- a cloth unravelling out of a hockey puck \- water
turning to jello \- things and people suspended in air \- water flowing
against gravity \- happening somewhere in space

Magical. An neat little experiment proposed by 2 highschoolers!

~~~
dsuth
It still trips me out that we can get video feeds... _from space_

------
ddalex
Why aren't they concerned about water floating up to the electrical panels ?

How do they get dry ? Centrifuges ?

------
samolang
TL;DW: <http://i.imgur.com/myizeus.gif>

------
justx1
So it's the surface tension of water.

Here is what I am wondering:

Detergents break the surface tension.

What would happen if he'd add some detergent?

~~~
josephagoss
The water may not run up his hands? Although I would expect it still to form
that water column around the towel thing. Maybe?

------
njharman
Just floats his mic. No mic stand required. Not sure why that blows my mind.
Driving home that he'd in freaking orbit. Something I "know", but is hard to
comprehend.

~~~
hadem
I was wondering when they return to Earth, do they ever just let go of things
thinking it will float...? Out of habit I mean.

------
nutmeg
I've noticed in several videos that the crew member appears sweaty or shiny.
Is this due to the temperature/humidity in the ISS or because the moisture
doesn't evaporate the same way? I'd be interested to know if anyone has an
answer.

~~~
adimitrov
It might (this is conjecture) also just be because they're not wearing any
makeup.

Absolutely everybody you see on TV is wearing _tons_ of makeup, because
cameras paired with artificial flourescent spotlight just seem to exaggerate
this nasty shiny effect.

~~~
corin_
TV makeup is split into two types, 1) getting people looking good (same reason
people wear makeup any time - but if you're being filmed, more people will see
you, so you care more) 2) preventing the shine

While it's true that the lighting often doesn't help, the biggest problem is
that the lighting can produce a lot of heat, so it's actually the lights
making people sweat, not just making sweat show up more. Not sure lighting on
the ISS is likely to do that, but could be wrong.

~~~
DanBC
Alexandr Laveikin (cosmonaut) spent time on the Mir (Мир) spacestation in
1987. He said it was "very noisy, very hot."

(This is from 'Packing for Mars' by Mary Roach)

I guess heat conduction is difficult if your spacecraft is in a vacuum.

~~~
NegativeK
> I guess heat conduction is difficult if your spacecraft is in a vacuum.

Very much so. Search for "heat" in this SVG and you'll see the giant accordion
radiators:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Iss027e03...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Iss027e036656-commented-20110608.svg)

When the Space Shuttle was in orbit, it kept its giant bay doors open to
expose its radiators.

If you'd like, I can dig up some extensive articlage written for hard sci-fi
writers about dealing with heat for engines and for life support.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Do dig up those articles please, I'd be interested.

~~~
NegativeK
Here's the one with lots of basic math around the subject:

* [http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/basicdesign.php...](http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/basicdesign.php#radiators)

These next two are in regards to dealing with heat in space warfare:

* [http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/spacewarship.ph...](http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/spacewarship.php#radiators)

* [http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/spacewardefense...](http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/spacewardefense.php#radiators)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks! Awesome stuff.

------
malandrew
Does anyone else here find it amazing that NASA paid to send a fullsize
wireless microphone into space. Given the cost per kilogram of sending things
into space, I'm surprised they didn't go with something much smaller/lighter.

~~~
cbhl
I would feel wary sending anything smaller, lest it get stuck or lost in some
nook somewhere and caused problems.

Besides, part of CSA's mandate is to "advance the knowledge of space through
science", and sending up cameras and microphones is well within that mandate.

<http://www.asc-csa.gc.ca/eng/about/mission.asp>

~~~
malandrew
I wasn't questioning the sending up of the microphone or video camera. I was
just surprised they didn't send up something smaller/lighter. I kind of
imagined there there are people who are tasked with "light weighting"
everything that is sent on a launch mission so long as the lightweighting
doesn't compromise on the engineering integrity of what is being sent into
space.

------
Inebas
Wow! Very interesting stuff but every time I see something interesting, I have
more questions than answers. For example, what happens to the fluid in your
body? If it floats around, won't we die???

~~~
tomflack
Which fluids are you talking about specifically? I've very little knowledge of
anatomy but I think most of the liquids in our body are in "closed-loop"
pressurised systems, with nowhere for the fluid to "go" whilst being forced in
to motion by our muscles.

------
bobbo3
That was amazing.

On a side note, and not complaining about this at all, how much did it cost to
get that water to the space station? I guess that bag had maybe 300 ml?

~~~
barkingcat
I remember reading that water is generated as a byproduct of the hydrogen fuel
cells on board. And then the water vapour is also recycled and repurified back
into the system. So it's a closed water system powered by solar energy inputs.

Of course, the machinery necessary for this loop costs x billions, but the
particular molecules of water used in this experiment probably came out of the
internal water cycle and didn't cost to get the water there in the first
place.

~~~
barkingcat
[http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2000/as...](http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2000/ast02nov_1/)

So there is still some loss of water even with the recycling

------
ajtaylor
Am I the only one that now wants to change careers and be an astronaut? This
was wicked cool! I was definitely not expecting this result.

------
sn0v
NASA and other space agencies need more funding stat! Private space
exploration is fine, but there's something to be said for placing science
ahead of company interests.

Slightly off topic comment, I know, but watching zero gravity videos makes me
realize how awesome space truly is and how little we know about it.

------
maxxpower
What I love about Chris Hadfields updates are that he is entirely world
centric. "400 thousand of us live here" in Countries on the other side of the
world. Devoting time not only to Canada and the US but truly communicating the
importance of "International" in the title of the ISS.

------
fourmii
That was so amazing to watch. Here's a question, and forgive me for my
ignorance. What happens to all the water droplets that escaped the washcloth?
Aren't they worries about the water finding their way into equipment or
electronics?

------
mbh
Did you see his wrist watch? It was fascinating. Like a living organism ...

------
katherineparker
Chris is just awesome. What a good way to get everyone interested and involved
in space exploration! There's so many big questions, but the little questions
(like this one) are so interesting too.

------
cyriacthomas
Chris Hadfield is becoming Internet's the most loved astronaut.

------
arunabh
Whoaa !! we should have videos upon videos for what happens when we do ___ in
space :) cc : Elon Musk's spaceX

~~~
lessnonymous
I want the blend-tec guy to become an astronaut. "Will it blend IN SPACE?"

------
jheimark
space is amazing.

------
atechnerd
Next experiment: what happens when you sneeze in space?

------
kukrus
It would be funnier (and more useful due to deflation) if the government just
burned the money that is currently paying for this useless bullshit.

~~~
willismichael
Riiiight. Because inspiring the new generation to think about physics (and
science in general) is useless </irony>

